# New Bow Question



## Hunt777 (Aug 4, 2009)

Had shoulder and wrist surgery last year and I cant pull my old bow due to 15 year old technology at 70 lbs. Looking at getting a Bear Arena 34 or a Matthews no cam because of the ease of draw. Any information on the 2 or a suggested brand/type with an easier draw would be greatly appreciated. Would also be interested in anyone selling their bow that is last years model


Thanks in advance


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Noone can tell you they are easier to draw but you. Your body mechanics are now different tHan everyone else and you gotta shoot them for yourself. Shoot all the leading manufacturers top offering. Keep a leader in your mind and keep shooting all of them till you find the one that feels best.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

The Bowtech's with 'powershift' cams in the comfort setting are incredibly smooth. Shot a Prodigy a couple months ago. Very easy on the shoulder. 

Regardless of my opinion, you need to try as many as you can.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

^^^^^what they said


----------



## Hunt777 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Pulled the trigger*

Thanks for the info. Went and shot a few bows today and purchased a Bowtech Prodigy. Seemed to be the best one for me.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Man that goes to show....in your OP you had your mind made up with two bows and neither of them were your pick.....you just have to shoot em all.

I did the same thing years ago. Had a big crush on a particular new bow....shot it and omg hated it!!! Shot every top bow i could get my hands on and ended up going a totally different route.


----------



## Hunt777 (Aug 4, 2009)

Well, kept having 2nd thoughts and decided to go get the Bear as well. Going to shoot both bows for a while and give my least favorite to my 15 year old so we can hunt together. Thanks again for all of the info. I will give an update after i get everything set up and start shooting.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I just got a hoyt powermax and that was a big consideration. It's a midrange bow. Like others have said, only you can determine it for your draw and strength


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*X bow*

Have you considered Crossbow???


----------



## Hunt777 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Bear Wins Out*



Hunt777 said:


> Well, kept having 2nd thoughts and decided to go get the Bear as well. Going to shoot both bows for a while and give my least favorite to my 15 year old so we can hunt together. Thanks again for all of the info. I will give an update after i get everything set up and start shooting.


After shooting both bows, the Bear ended up being the bow I chose to keep for myself. Although the Prodigy had an easier draw, I liked the release and the balance of the Bear. Both are great set-ups and I would recommend either. My son has gotten pretty good and can actually out-shoot me at times. I blame it on the surgeries, but he knows he might be a little better. For now....

I did not look at crossbows because I like the idea of taking an animal with a true bow and arrow. Just my hang-up.

Thanks again to everyone


----------



## Duckboys42 (Oct 1, 2012)

I did not look at crossbows because I like the idea of taking an animal with a true bow and arrow. Just my hang-up.
Thanks again to everyone[/QUOTE said:


> And the indian lives on!!!


----------

